# Wanted: Commercial Rafting/Kayak Business



## CaKayaker (May 13, 2014)

I am looking to invest in a white water rafting company. Ideal scenario would include:
Commercial Permits
River Front Property
Store/Shop
Lodging
Warehouse
River Rafting & Kayak Equipment
Vehicles
Kayak Instruction

Please send a PM to exchange contact info.


----------

